# Woooo Hoooooo, we have eggs



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Just cant contain my excitement, (considering I am still at work)

We have our first clutch of Beardie eggs, hubby says in the mid 20's, and all are looking healthy and white with a pink tinge to them,

Can't wait to get home now :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY 

who congrats Jenni, hope all goes well

can you invent some magical ray that makes them hatch in a few weeks so that I have baby beardies to play with when I'm up?:lol2:

no?


...ok *sigh*


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Grakky said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> who congrats Jenni, hope all goes well
> 
> ...


Awwww, babe, no but you will have to come up again when they hatch so you will have lots to play with lol


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

congrats!!! Any chance of a baby?


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

makeitandskateit said:


> congrats!!! Any chance of a baby?


Thanks hunni, and when they hatch, I shall let you know :2thumb:

she layed 28 in total 28, jesh, no wonder the poor girl looks shattered lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one, always great to see eggs


----------



## reptile_mad (May 21, 2008)

Great, hope that u hatch out come beauties!!:2thumb:

Josh


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> nice one, always great to see eggs





reptile_mad said:


> Great, hope that u hatch out come beauties!!:2thumb:
> 
> Josh


 
Thanks guys, I am gonna have aged abou 100 yrs by the time they have hatched, lol

One question, Vermiculite, how dry is too dry and should I put lids on the pots, 

Sorry, am quite new to this breeding lark :lol2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

jennibob said:


> Thanks guys, I am gonna have aged abou 100 yrs by the time they have hatched, lol
> 
> One question, Vermiculite, how dry is too dry and should I put lids on the pots,
> 
> Sorry, am quite new to this breeding lark :lol2:


 well put it in water, then squeeze it until it isnt dripping, and yeah with holes in


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> well put it in water, then squeeze it until it isnt dripping, and yeah with holes in


Right thanks, there are holes in the sides of the tubs (cricket tubs) so do I still need to put holes in the top,

(would probably be easier if I post photos wouldn't it lol)

Jenx


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm well i heard cricket tubs are crap due to not holding humidity well, a tupper ware box is best


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> hmm well i heard cricket tubs are crap due to not holding humidity well, a tupper ware box is best


ahh, ok, may have to re think this strategy lol


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

its more difficult than you think at first isnt it! when you first think about breeding you think just buy male and female, but then when you read into it all its really confusing!!


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

It sure is hunny,

I have transfered them from the cricket boxes to a tupperware tub with holes poked in the top (my fingers are now ribbons btw),

They are cooking at 83-84 degrees.

Vermiculite is nice and damp and has a condensation line to the top of the vermiculiet.

I couldn't resist having a sneaky peak whilst transfering a couple yesterday, and the ones I have looked at have a red veiny patch on the inside of the shell is this ok.

Sorry, new breeder *tut*:blush:, there will probably be alot more questions, :flrt:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

my male must be lazy! hes been with my female for 3 months now and we havent got any eggs!


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> my male must be lazy! hes been with my female for 3 months now and we havent got any eggs!


Ours are like that :devil:

But as soon as we got them out on the livingroom floor, well, erm :blush:

that did the trick lol


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

well funny you say that, when i have both out, he bites her neck, but doesnt do anything else after that


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> well funny you say that, when i have both out, he bites her neck, but doesnt do anything else after that


our male did that, then after about the 4th time, bob's your uncle lol

Have they bred before :flrt:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

nope, its their first time probably why their confused anyway good muck with the eggs


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry!! good *luck* not muck


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> sorry!! good *luck* not muck


ROLF, :lol2: Good luck with yours to, hope they get down to it lol,


----------

